#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Halal vlees

## Hakan1985

Marhaba broeders en zusters,

Het is erg lastig om in Nederland echt halal vlees te vinden. Daarvoor moet je naar een marokaanse/arabische of turkse slager. Vertrouw overigens niet alle turkse slagers, omdat ik een keer in de krant slechte verhalen had gelezen. Zelf koop ik mijn vlees bij een slachterij in de buurt ( www.slachterijvugts.nl ). Een kleine slachterij die alles volgens de islam doet. Vaak zijn slagers of slachterijen die kleinschalig werken meer te vertrouwen. Waar kopen jullie je vlees? Bij een slager? een slachterij? Supermarkt?

----------


## Joes

Je hebt gelijk. 
Heb ze gemaild.

----------

